# Josquin's mystic work: Missa Pangue Lingua trought decade & time my tedious analysis



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Josquin's mystic work: Missa Pangue Lingua trought decade & time my tedious analysis*

Ockay i would lie if i said i dont heralded Josquin has one of the sharpest knife in the drawer, thus said and therefore i possessed several copie of Josquin's Missa Pangue Lingua, what a great mass.

So let start this primo i have Pangue Lingua on BnF collection that vynil re-edition, there is trought authenticity in the music, and the sound of the vynil the average screech screech(sound of vynil playing gorgeous analogue) make it's charming.

Than secondo Missa Pangue Lingua included ensemble organum and ensemble clément Jannequin i was not thrill about these versions but , when i heard Missa Pangue Lingua on AR RE-SE records ,conducted by Maurice Bourdon i was blowen away...you dont know..

To concluded tercio this i would says go for the lastest and the first
(for rustic vynil sound , analogue sweetness).That about it ladies and Gentelmens i hope you like this post my dissection of this works, my opinion basically, has art lovers, apprentice musicologist, audiophile.

Thanks foor reading strangers, friends, and followers

:tiphat:


----------

